# Catching Saltwater Live Bait



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Can someone tell me how to catch live bait in the Chesapeake Bay or point me to a very good book with this info? I need info around these points, types, where, and when to catch your bait. The bait can be crabs, fish, clams anything is fair game.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

You are everywhere.

Ice shanty, da barn,and that one critter gittin site.

DOF----AKA Jameytree at all other message boards.

You can catch live spot or white perch for bait on small bits of blood worms just about anywhere in the bay.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Once you learn to throw that new cast net try around lighted piers or docks at night. The lights draw huge schools of bait.


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Duke or Fluke: In the name of fish and the Love of the game. These sites are some of the best out there for good solid information and I see you have been a member for some time now. It is nice to see an ICE Angler out on this site too. I will give you cast net info a try.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

If you have a cast net, try that. Otherwise, I always buy bloodworms to catch spot. Then I fish with the spot.


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

HuskyMD:
what are you using the spot for and how do you prepare the spot?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Most guys use spot for large trout(weakfish) and stripers. Big flounder eat them too. I like to fish them live on a 36" flouro carbon leader below a swivel and egg sinker. I hook them through the nostrils.

They also make good cut bait. Just fillet them and cut the fillets in to long tapered strips. Use them live for the big boy though.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Cut spot is my preferred dead bait for catching trout at Matapeake and SPSP at night. Try soaking in shedder oil.


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

If your going to Live Bait rigg the Spot. How big or small should they be?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

They already answered the way I would have. Livelining I use the whole spot. It doesn't matter how big it is. There are fish that will swallow it! Hook it through the body just under the dorsal fin.

Otherwise, I descale the spot and cut it in strips.


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for all the information.. I will use it wisely.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey Mole 
There a ton of grass shrimp along the piling at the boat ramp in matepeake. I use a seine net and scrap along the piling. I normaly catch all I need the shrimp are mostly small but there real good for spot and w/perch. A cast net will help you out alot too .I normaly catch alot of glass minnows, alewifes, and bay anchovies for bait .
later Dre'


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Castnet is the way to go just remember that the bottom my be rocky. We have even stopped at the Severn river on our way out just to throw the cast net. 

Or bring Husky along he is good at catching spot...


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Andre and Axon; I will look on the map to find these places you speak of (Severn river )(matepeake). I hope that is is near one of my fishing spots.
Thanks!


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

hey duke hes not the only one neuman AKA ZOOM is my handle on the shanti and barn i see your from morgantown once now im from reading well mohnton probly seen you out there before do you fish deleware or the chessie or both well enough bsing ZOOM


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Mole, The Route 50 Crosses over the Severn near the Naval Academy. It would most likely be out of you way if your coming from DE. I'm sure someone could tell ya where to throw a cast net up around IRI. I almost forgot when the spot are here thay can be caught on the bay side of AI right off the fishing dock with small bits of blood worm or you can wade through the water and throw cast net


----------

